# Paphs in sheath ....should they be Brown?



## NeoNJ (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a dumb question here ..... I have 3 Paphs in sheath - (1) Paph. magic lantern, and (2) Paph. Fumi's Delight. Both of the Fumi's Delight sheaths are Brown.........the Paph. magic lantern's sheath is green .....
Am I to assume the 2-Fumi Delights' lost their buds ????


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like they may have blasted. :sob:


----------



## Clark (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 6, 2011)

sometimes sheaths turn brown while the bud is developing...but if the bud turns brown , it blasted


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 6, 2011)

i just had a sheath turn brown and i'm fairly sure i lost the bud and all

could you post a photo?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2011)

Armeniacum loves to blast buds and can pass that on to its progeny (like Fumi's Delight). Micranthum too, so Fumi's Delight has two renowned bud blasting parents. But Magic Lantern isn't that bad for it. Heck, we overlook it though since they're _so gorgeous_ when they make it!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2011)

You might be rootless too, check it out.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2011)

:sob: doesn't sound good, I can't remember ever having a sheath turn brown & a flower emerge. More typical for first time bloomers, for the reasons previously stated.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2011)

If you are talking about a sheath still near the crown of the plant turning brown before the stem comes out, that's a bad sign.

If you are talking about the sheath (bract) on a complete stem w/maturing bud then 50/50 the flower will continue on.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 6, 2011)

Brown sheath= blasted bud. Not only are some plants more prone to blasting, like armeniacum and micranthum, but I find that paphs that spike in summer are more prone to blasting than at any other time of year. In fact, most buds that my paphs set in July and August blast.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 6, 2011)

It depends what you mean. The sheath on Fumi's Delight is naturally purple on the outside.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 6, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> ...In fact, most buds that my paphs set in July and August blast.



:sob:i've got a couple things in sheath now:sob:


----------



## NeoNJ (Jul 7, 2011)

The BROWN (not Purple) sheaths are close to the crown, there is no stem visible. Soooooooooo, I got the news I was dreading to receive ....

Drats!  These are newly acquired plants . 

Ok, so now then, ...... what causes buds to blast ?? Or is this a really 'dumb' question? I'm sure it has something to do with temps, humidity, or genetics ... LOL.


----------



## Marc (Jul 7, 2011)

On the phili that I have the flowers are fully opening but as they open the sheath from which they have merged turn brown. Only the first flower isn't affected, anyone know what might cause this?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 7, 2011)

NeoNJ said:


> The BROWN (not Purple) sheaths are close to the crown, there is no stem visible. Soooooooooo, I got the news I was dreading to receive ....
> Drats! These are newly acquired plants .
> Ok, so now then, ...... what causes buds to blast ?? Or is this a really 'dumb' question? I'm sure it has something to do with temps, humidity, or genetics ... LOL.


You've answered most of your questions! It happens, some situations we know what caused it, in other cases it's a mystery. I think all of us have gone thru this at some point in time & unfortunately it won't be the last. When it comes to newly acquired plants, usually the lower the bud the better the chance when a change of environment occurs, but changes at any bud stage can cause the bud to blast. Then there are the times that it's in the same location, maybe for years, no significant changes to our knowledge & BLAST! 



Marc said:


> On the phili that I have the flowers are fully opening but as they open the sheath from which they have merged turn brown. Only the first flower isn't affected, anyone know what might cause this?


Good question, I've had this happen but didn't think much of it seeing it didn't seem to affect the outcome of the flowering.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 7, 2011)

Clark said:


> Welcome to the club.



And we're all in that damn club, whatever we do. :sob:


----------



## Clark (Jul 7, 2011)

I can blast clusters.


----------



## Donw (Jul 7, 2011)

from my limited experience i would say to warm temps make buds blast Maliponse just blasted on me and i new when it started to spike that it would not make it Best regards don


----------

